# Moving to Summit County



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Get a big place and i will see you in october.


----------



## Powdurp (May 26, 2015)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Get a big place and i will see you in october.


I think I'll be getting that from a lot of the people I know here in Boulder as well haha


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

First things first, are you a trust fund kid?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> First things first, are you a trust fund kid?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> First things first, are you a trust fund kid?


Lol, I think that was made clear in his post. boulderite not worried about money.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Nivek said:


> First things first, are you a trust fund kid?





linvillegorge said:


>





Argo said:


> Lol, I think that was made clear in his post. boulderite not worried about money.


jesus christ - who the fuck cares? this is a sport for financially comfortable people.... check yourself and your slopeside condos and your quivers of snowboards and international trips and shit.

a lot of hypocritical knee-jerk judgment going on up in here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty sure that no one made a negative comment about it, just a statement. I know and ride with plenty of trust funders. 

Knowing if they are or not makes a huge difference in where we point them to live. They can generally afford more and want different things than someone who is working full time and barely scraping by with 6 room mates. 

However, the fact that they are from boulder means a whole other set of variables...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Pretty sure that no one made a negative comment about it, just a statement. I know and ride with plenty of trust funders.
> 
> Knowing if they are or not makes a huge difference in where we point them to live. They can generally afford more and want different things than someone who is working full time and barely scraping by with 6 room mates.
> 
> *However, the fact that they are from boulder means a whole other set of variables...*


This is where I find it real easy to get judgy.

Seriously I need more trustfunder friends as my wife and I both failed to get the memo or smart enough to marry one.

Summit County: trust funder or chilean family with bedbugs. So brutal!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

so, having money automatically means you didn't earn it?

:facepalm3:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

No but it certainly means that you aren't going to be looking for the "cheap" version of summit county housing with bunk beds in each room to cram roomies in.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> so, having money automatically means you didn't earn it?


Who said that?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Who said that?


do you know what a trustfund is? didn't see OP as the one bringing it up...

you guys are ridiculous. glad i don't live in CO.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

While I certainly agree a little more info as to a direction may be needed, the jumping to a trust fund kiddie seems a bit ostentatious.

He could after all just be a really good male prostitute.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Powdurp said:


> So I'm moving to Summit county this summer and staying there year round. I'm fully aware of all of the problems with money and jobs that most people have moving there. I'm happy to say I've been very blessed by my situation and these things will in no way effect me :blahblah: So my point is that this is very real so I'm more interested in hearing from the cool kids already in Summit C about the ins and outs of the area. My thought was moving into Keystone (walking distance from the lifts) and using my car or the shuttles out there to get around to the different resorts at my leisure. Very basic plan :happy: Anyways I'm driving to Summit County this week/end to get the ball rolling and I want to see what information people have!


Keystone: Rookie move. You'll think to yourself "Hey Keystone is fucking great, I'm close, I can walk to the lift, there's a little village, there's down hill biking, this will be awesome." Then the reality sets in Keystone is a true destination area. It's enclosed in one area. You'll move in and be stoked on the summer for the first month and a half, then late August hits, shit closes down, and there's NOTHING! I mean nothing. Also have fun with the $10 dollar foot long at Subway. So you'll probably be like I need some night life, you'll drive over to Breck and then run the gauntlet a little buzzed and get popped for a DUI or something. 

In case you can't guess, Keystone fucking sucks to live in. Seriously! Plus the mountain blows donkey ass. But hey move there. 

You could move to Summit Cove, but have fun living in the black abyss of nothing. Your cell phone might work, your Internet might work, your neighbors probably have kids and will hate you, and you're in the middle of fucking no where. But at least in the peak season there's a bus going everywhere like every 20 minutes. YAY Summit Stage! Non peak season just run the gauntlet and see what happens. 

Now you could move to Dillon Valley and live there but you'll probably get into a knife fight with one of the vatos and die a horrible death. Well not really you'll probably just have your car broken into and shit stolen and smell like a fajita all the time. Seriously Dillon Valley smells like fajitas. So you could go to Dillon proper and live in that quaint little town. Rents a bit too high for the 1970's condo's in my opinions. 

Oh Dillon isn't your jam then welcome to the wonderful town of Silverthorne, where there's outlet malls and Target! Nothing else abounds here except scary boulderite drop outs that live 20 deep in a 4 bedroom and talk about being 'heady' and how Keystone is the fucking epicenter of the world! Still no clue how these fucks haven't died yet. 

Wildernest is actually a good option. Modern condo's, good community, easy location to get on 70 if you need it. But it's also land of the condo's, second home owners, and that fucking view of 70 is enough to make you cringe. 

Frisco is great if you like living in a truck stop minus the lot lizards and meth. Well there's probably meth but still haven't found a lot lizard. There's a down town, you can even do the $10 all you can drink on Friday nights at Ollies and then watch girls that look like they're 3 months pregnant at all times grind up on sketchy looking guys that work at Whole Foods (by sketchy I mean hipsters that haven't gotten the memo that they look like closet lumberhomosexuals). There's some nice houses, close to Copper, and central to getting to the other mountains. Also it doesn't smell like Fajitas. 

Now you could move to Breck, but I'll say it now no one will care about you. You'll probably realize this lonely solitude and resort to drinking at Ollies 2.0. Where upon drunken Sondra will spill beer on you and tell you how much she loves her fiancé while she slams her lizard tongue down your throat. You can find housing literally next to the slopes, but that makes people like me your neighbor and I won't lie I'm a huge DICK unless you're female. Are you female? Have we gone over this yet? Anyways back to Breck. The cost of living will be high, the probability that you will succumb to alcoholism/hard drug use is there, and for some reason the town now smells like BBQ and stale butt sex. I blame all these new fucking city hipsters that are moving here. Seriously no one cares that you wear suspenders and flannel you fucks. 

Now from the sounds of it you have money to live on which is nice. So I suggest you move to Copper. It's like living in Disneyland minus all the slutty princesses that won't fuck you and an open container law that is non-existent. You can walk to the lifts, get drunk at one of the 5 places (really more like three), and snowboard back to your condo. If you need nightlight the truckstop I mean village of Frisco is a quick bus ride away and that free shuttle runs back to Copper till almost 2 a.m. Hello almost last call and questionable decisions. 

What? Summit county sounds less enjoyable? There's always Oregon! Or you could just move to the other Summit County in Utah. Hello sister wives, over priced 3.2 beer, and the new mega resort of Canyons/Park City!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you guys are ridiculous. glad i don't live in CO.


Might wanna check the mirror. Someone is being ridiculous in this thread alright, but I don't think it's who you think it is.

For what it's worth, we're glad you don't live in CO too.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Keystone: Rookie move. You'll think to yourself "Hey Keystone is fucking great, I'm close, I can walk to the lift, there's a little village, there's down hill biking, this will be awesome." Then the reality sets in Keystone is a true destination area. It's enclosed in one area. You'll move in and be stoked on the summer for the first month and a half, then late August hits, shit closes down, and there's NOTHING! I mean nothing. Also have fun with the $10 dollar foot long at Subway. So you'll probably be like I need some night life, you'll drive over to Breck and then run the gauntlet a little buzzed and get popped for a DUI or something.
> 
> In case you can't guess, Keystone fucking sucks to live in. Seriously! Plus the mountain blows donkey ass. But hey move there.
> 
> ...


But it always rains in Oregon and the snow is cement..... That's about end of my rant as to why you should stay away from here though :embarrased1::embarrased1:


----------



## Powdurp (May 26, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Keystone: Rookie move. You'll think to yourself "Hey Keystone is fucking great, I'm close, I can walk to the lift, there's a little village, there's down hill biking, this will be awesome." Then the reality sets in Keystone is a true destination area. It's enclosed in one area. You'll move in and be stoked on the summer for the first month and a half, then late August hits, shit closes down, and there's NOTHING! I mean nothing. Also have fun with the $10 dollar foot long at Subway. So you'll probably be like I need some night life, you'll drive over to Breck and then run the gauntlet a little buzzed and get popped for a DUI or something.
> 
> In case you can't guess, Keystone fucking sucks to live in. Seriously! Plus the mountain blows donkey ass. But hey move there.
> 
> ...



Hey thank you because this is exactly what I was looking for! Not that trust fund kid stuff :facepalm1: Some people on the internet lol

Anyways thank you Burton that post was full of win


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> But it always rains in Oregon and the snow is cement..... That's about end of my rant as to why you should stay away from here though :embarrased1::embarrased1:


Did you even have snow this winter? Go to Idaho everyone. Free potatoes for all!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're a resort male prostitute, you need to either join my union or get off my turf. Those bloated cougars are mine!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Might wanna check the mirror. Someone is being ridiculous in this thread alright, but I don't think it's who you think it is.
> 
> For what it's worth, we're glad you don't live in CO too.


get a grip.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> get a grip.


says the only guy in this thread who is flying off the handle 

:laugh:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did you even have snow this winter? Go to Idaho everyone. Free potatoes for all!


Hey, we're still riding here, A-Basin barely made mid June this year :happy:

Our 125 inches was totally respectable.... ok maybe for a resort in Ohio. So ya go to Idaho, potatoes are delicious!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Hey, we're still riding here, A-Basin barely made mid June this year :happy:
> 
> Our 125 inches was totally respectable.... ok maybe for a resort in Ohio. So ya go to Idaho, potatoes are delicious!


So are we, Copper still has the public park open and it looks like it may make it to Labor Day this year. 

Go to Idaho everyone. Best place on ERF!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So are we, Copper still has the public park open and it looks like it may make it to Labor Day this year.
> 
> Go to Idaho everyone. *Best place on ERF*!


just after Mississippi of course.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*A couple of salient points.*

1. kinda wish Shred lived here so he could hate me in person. I'd hang out with him and shit, mostly probably so he could get annoyed. He'd love it and call me for my shred stoke anyway.

2. if theres one town that reminds me of everything I hate about Boulder, its now Portland, so can't really blame anyone for being snarky about THAT

3. also I read that the shops on Mustache Wax Street are all out of summer temp product, so I'd imagine Shred's attitude to be pretty par for the course vis a vis the demographic up there right now.

Cheers.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> 1. kinda wish Shred lived here so he could hate me in person. I'd hang out with him and shit, mostly probably so he could get annoyed. He'd love it and call me for my shred stoke anyway.
> 
> 2. if theres one town that reminds me of everything I hate about Boulder, its now Portland, so can't really blame anyone for being snarky about THAT
> 
> ...


Ok just because you have some beef with one person is no reason to hate on Portland. Don't get me wrong we have our problems (traffic is a son of a bitch) but overall the people are actually fine (nobody in Portland is from Portland, we all moved here to be relaxed). We're all sitting around, toking legally and out in the woods enjoying life. What's to hate?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I visited Portland a few years back... everyone was wearing scarves- even while hiking.. what's not to love about that?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn. This got fun. I meant no harm mentioning the trust fund thing. But coming from Boulder with no money worries I had to ask. It influences what we can recommend after all, and if you live CO you know how common it is for Boulder kids to be trust funders.

Now, Summit is a vacation destination, so no money worries has a couple of different levels. The level of I'm gonna buy a $2.5 million plot of land and build a $7 mil house, or that 2.5k a month for a one bedroom is no problem, or that finding a place $800 a month with a couple roomies is no problem. 

BA pretty much covered the worst parts of living in Summit. Best advice I can give is to live somewhere where you have access to the stuff you want that aren't mountain biking or riding. Restaurants, bars, shops. Pretty much anywhere you live has rails in the backyard for the summer, and the most you'll ever have to drive is 25 min to a mountain for winter times. 

And unless you already have a disease or don't mind getting one, slow your roll with the women when you get here. Most of what's single is what spawned the "she's not your girlfriend, it's just your turn" thing. And if your a chick, get ready for the brofest and do is a favor, don't turn into yet another summit county rental.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Ok just because you have some beef with one person is no reason to hate on Portland. Don't get me wrong we have our problems (traffic is a son of a bitch) but overall the people are actually fine (nobody in Portland is from Portland, we all moved here to be relaxed). *We're all sitting around, toking legally and out in the woods enjoying life. What's to hate?*





deagol said:


> I visited Portland a few years back... everyone was wearing scarves- even while hiking.. *what's not to love about that?*


I hear they've got a serious "smug" problem in Portland nowadays. :hairy:
Granted,.. It's been more than 20 years since I've been thru there! :shrug:



Oh yeah,.. And based solely on the fact that my rich bitch, married for trust fund money, "if it's expensive it's classy" ex sister in law chose Boulder of all places, to move to from Orange CO. CA....? 

That speaks VOLUMES to me about who lives in Boulder!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've spent about three weeks in Portland in the past two years or so and it's 100% weather dependant like pretty much all the rest of the PNW. Catch it when the weather is nice and it's beautiful. Catch it when it's typical PNW weather and it's far less attractive.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> 1. steal underpants
> 
> 2. ???
> 
> ...


fixed.

for me to hate anyone on here i would have to actually give a shit about any of this, and i don't. 

my life is great; i ride a motorcycle a lot so i split lanes in traffic and its not as bad. i am for the most part generally clean-shaven. the parts of Portland you all know from Portlandia and shit do exist, but i live way far east from that shit... hell, now i'm in the country. 

my mom does knit me scarves, but i just fold them up and put em in a drawer... if you come to Portland i can hook you up with free scarves.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I've spent about three weeks in Portland in the past two years or so and it's 100% weather dependant like pretty much all the rest of the PNW. Catch it when the weather is nice and it's beautiful. Catch it when it's typical PNW weather and it's far less attractive.


this year its been so dry.. way more motorcycles than snowboards for me. 

typically when it rains all winter that just means its dumping snow in the mts and pushing fish into the rivers, so as long as you've got solid hobbies and aren't afraid of getting a little wet its ok... last few years just 4-5 degrees too warm.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I've spent about three weeks in Portland in the past two years or so and it's 100% weather dependant like pretty much all the rest of the PNW. Catch it when the weather is nice and it's beautiful. Catch it when it's typical PNW weather and it's far less attractive.


This is true but people forget in summer it's ALWAYS nice. Rarely TOO warm (although this heat wave is a damn exception, it's brutal), winter weather sucks as it's always wet but guess what, you're not shoveling out your driveway and if it's raining in the city, we all know what it's doing on the mountain. Therefore weather is pretty much always perfect!

As for scarves, ya there's a few, what you got against a warm neck? Also half of them are Timber's scarves which is also a huge plus.

Do Portlandia people exist, ya but not really as much as you'd think and they stick to about 3 sections that are about 4 square blocks and are actually still friendly, just different. 

That being said unless you do ride a motorcycle traffic is insane, and people drive 5 miles an hour. You would hate it, don't move here.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> ...my life is great; i ride a motorcycle a lot so i split lanes in traffic and its not as bad.


Yup... brings back memories of commuting 55 miles each way, doing 60MPH between rows of cars parked in the lot they call I-405 (Irvine to Century City) :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:. Come to think of it I'm still amazed I'm alive.



ShredLife said:


> ...*if you come to Portland i can hook you up with free* *carves*.


What's a good time to visit, Shred? :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> I hear they've got a serious "smug" problem in Portland nowadays. :hairy:
> Granted,.. It's been more than 20 years since I've been thru there! :shrug:
> 
> 
> ...


So you're telling me she's single?



ShredLife said:


> fixed.
> 
> for me to hate anyone on here i would have to actually give a shit about any of this, and i don't.
> 
> ...


Move to Portland... FREE SCARVES!!!! Fuck Idaho!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn it guys there are no free scarves! I swear you keep promoting this I'm gonna start giving away the secret powder stashes at all your home resorts!!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> Damn it guys there are no free scarves! I swear you keep promoting this I'm gonna start giving away the secret powder stashes at all your home resorts!!!!!!


What secret stashes? We live in the most blown out tourist destination on ERF!


If you move to Portland today 2 free scarves!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What secret stashes? We live in the most blown out tourist destination on ERF!
> 
> 
> If you move to Portland today 2 free scarves!


I meant coke stashes, your snow is trash! Prepare for price increases out the a$$. This of course means your lot lizards, night walkers, and grade d hoes will have to increase prices as well. But keep in mind, you are in Colorado so this will not decrease traffic! Look what you've done!!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What secret stashes? We live in the most blown out tourist destination on ERF!
> 
> 
> If you move to Portland today 2 free scarves!


i told my mom you're coming thru... she got some special llama fur and she's making you the dopest scarves ever.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> I meant coke stashes, your snow is trash! Prepare for price increases out the a$$. This of course means your lot lizards, night walkers, and grade d hoes will have to increase prices as well. But keep in mind, you are in Colorado so this will not decrease traffic! Look what you've done!!!!!!


Our coke is trash it's all baby laxatives. Hence why everyone is incontinent. I love what I've done. 



ShredLife said:


> i told my mom you're coming thru... she got some special llama fur and she's making you the dopest scarves ever.


Mama knows best.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*You had me at steel.*

I don't have beef with anyone, I think I've made my one sided creepy bromance with Shred quite clear.

Portland pissed me off one day, just being cynical about it. 

Actually I do have beef with people, all the time and my doctor says its bad for my cholesterol. The problem is that it has so many ways to make me happy. Korean bbq, pho, cheesesteak, burgers, asada, barbacoa, lengua, tacos, brisket, prime rib, ny strip.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I don't have beef with anyone, I think I've made my one sided creepy bromance with Shred quite clear.
> 
> Portland pissed me off one day, just being cynical about it.
> 
> Actually I do have beef with people, all the time and my doctor says its bad for my cholesterol. The problem is that it has so many ways to make me happy. Korean bbq, pho, cheesesteak, burgers, asada, barbacoa, lengua, tacos, brisket, prime rib, ny strip.....


I quit eating beef and started substituting human. Baby back ribs are so so so much more tasty!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nothing new but I love it


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i told my mom you're coming thru... she got some special llama fur and she's making you the dopest scarves ever.


Wouldn't beard scarves be the two birds one stone thing?









Waiting for the day when men begin to wear knitted legwarmers


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neni said:


> Wouldn't beard scarves be the two birds one stone thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's a sign you're a douche. Douches like that can move to SoCal.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

davidj said:


> Yup... brings back memories of commuting 55 miles each way, doing 60MPH between rows of cars parked in the lot they call I-405 (Irvine to Century City)


I don't know how anybody could ever commute like that. Straight gridlock every day of the week. Congrats on being alive still.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

davidj said:


> Yup... brings back memories of commuting 55 miles each way, *doing 60MPH between rows of cars* parked in the lot they call I-405 (Irvine to Century City) :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:. *Come to think of it I'm still amazed I'm alive.*


So am I!!  I lived in San Clemente and worked construction after I got out of the service. I would split the lanes heading inland to job sites during rush hour gridlock on I- 5 or the 405. But I would only be doing maybe 30-35mph TOPS!! I've seen other bikers taken out just cuz some douche opened his car door to get out and get a look at traffic.  




BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're telling me she's single?


Yeah, she is! My ex-bro in law croaked a few years back. Brain tumor or sum shit! Trust me though,..! You don't want any part of that psycho bitch!! (...besides, trust fund was his, not hers!) :dunno: 



ridinbend said:


> *I don't know how anybody could ever commute like that. Straight gridlock every day of the week.* Congrats on being alive still.


You get *real* good at anticipating stupidity! I survived by watching peoples eyes in their side & rear mirrors. You can usually get some idea of their intentions to change lanes suddenly that way! Still,.. It's one hell of a stressful way to commute! I did that for 4-5 years after getting out of the service. My Yamaha was my only transportation at the time. Of course, that was also 30 years ago. I imagine it's _orders_ of magnitude worse now!!! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm3:

:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're saying there's a chance? Does she come with free scarves and potatoes?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're saying there's a chance? Does she come with free scarves and potatoes?


I'll see if I can dig up her number for you,..! :laugh:

Be forewarned tho,..! 30+ years ago,... Loooong before I ever heard of the "Generation X's" over protective mommy's,... This woman was one of those who would call the other parents to complain that no one wanted to play with her precious little bundle!!!! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1:

I can only imagine she's probably still going on job interviews with him and calling HR to ask why they didn't hire her special little man! 





....but hey!!! I'll be happy to put in a good word for you! For whatever that's worth. Family never cared much for me anyway! Too blue collar,.. Too many principles!! :lol: (....and that lot thought "_I"_ was the gold digger???) :facepalm3: :laugh:


-edit-
...oh yeah, I almost forgot. She was married to my ex's older brother and my ex is 4 years *older* than I am! So I hope you've got a thing for GILF's!! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh she has a kid, all bets are off. I don't go near anything that's been blown out by giving birth.


----------

